# Do you believe in soulmates?



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I always pooh-poohed the idea, but the past two months have made a believer out of me ...

... As well as revising everything I thought I knew about love ... :shrug:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes ~~~


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Well,,,what can I say.
I'm glad for you, and I truely hope you live long and happy in your relationship WG.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't believe in nothing. You work hard, you might find a good match. You are a fool, you'll get what you deserve. I been fooled. Soulmates, my ash.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Absolutely.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Depends on who Im with.......:hysterical: ound:

More seriously, I do believe in life after death, and I do believe that there are people that spend time, or lifetimes together. In both this world and the next.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes but is there only one for each person?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Life after death, huh? Never mind that the two words are diametrically opposed, and completely illogical, but is your suggestion that one should wait til one is dead to choose a mate??


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I do! I thought I found mine a couple of times. But not yet. I can't wait to meet him!!


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

tambo said:


> I do! I thought I found mine a couple of times. But not yet. I can't wait to meet him!!


 It goes "good" "better" "best" in that order.
I settled for "good" twice. I'm holding out this time.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I thought I had met a twin flame last year until I found out it was all a bunch of lies. So what do I believe in? People with NO souls. Individuals in this world that can figure out exactly what you are looking for and make you believe it exists. Somehow they know your needs and fill them. All the while, they could care less if you walked the planet. And when they are done using you, it is on to the next. No remorse.

The scary part - there is a silent majority in ST that are vicitims and know what I am talking about. Actually, it is a minority since most leave the site because they are so damaged.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Look out. Vampires don't like it when you recognize or implicate other vampires and they will all join together like the cult of soul sucking parasites they are to run you down if you ever identify one of their kind. If you don't believe it, just go back and look.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol. I have a backpack full of crosses and stakes.

It is sad though to know people are hurting in silence from internet vampires.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im with ya Z

12, Those who hurt in silance, are way smarter thn fools like me who are vocal like Z. We give the Vs a place to aim their venom cause they know we exist.
I try to be quiet, Most of the time, and most of the time Im successful. Most of the time.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Ththththtthh,,, all ya need is a little garlic


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I thought I had met a twin flame last year until I found out it was all a bunch of lies.


I don't know your backstory, Raven, but I'm sorry you're hurting.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

It is the same story as the rest. I'm a member of the club now. Pass the garlic.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm not even sure what a 'soulmate' is exactly. I used to think I knew, but not anymore.

I do know what its like to be so in tune with someone else I've heard their physical voice at exactly the time they got bad news even tho they were 300 miles away. That knowledge fairly freaked them out too.

Jackie


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Jaclynne said:


> I'm not even sure what a 'soulmate' is exactly. I used to think I knew, but not anymore.
> 
> I do know what its like to be so in tune with someone else I've heard their physical voice at exactly the time they got bad news even tho they were 300 miles away. That knowledge fairly freaked them out too.
> 
> Jackie


 Wondering where that terminology came from. I know God made man, He made woman for a reason. Duh!!
It could be my soulmate lives in russia,,, all I can hope for is that God made my soulmate isn't 450lbs.
I know Gods got quite a sense of humor,,, but "I" don't.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Jaclynne said:


> I'm not even sure what a 'soulmate' is exactly.


Me neither. I'd be delighted with a relationship where the other person actually gets you.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I personally don't believe in the concept of a "soul mate". There was a time that I did, but not for years. To me, a soul mate is the idea that one person is simply so so in love with another, and the pair click on so many levels, that it just seems destined to be.

However, with the passage of time, sometimes two people will drift apart. They might still finish each others' sentences, they may still know many of the intricacies of their partner, but they may have found that the path they wish to take with their lives has diverged, or the way they wish to live their lives for that matter. 

It's a cool idea ~ the height of literary penmanship ~ the concept that one person out there could be so closely matched with a person as to make two individuals into one. Some can make this work throughout their life, others cannot.

I suppose, to me, I believe in the idea that people might need someone different at different stages in their life. The person best suited to you at 20 might not be the best at 30... or 40... or so on. People change, and it's not a bad thing. Even if one person doesn't, oft-times the other person will, leaving only one fighting the good fight to save a relationship the other no longer values or wishes to save ~ soulmates or not.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Marshloft said:


> Wondering where that terminology came from. I know God made man, He made woman for a reason. Duh!!
> It could be my soulmate lives in russia,,, all I can hope for is that God made my soulmate isn't 450lbs.
> I know Gods got quite a sense of humor,,, but "I" don't.


 

Way back when married to the ex, I used to joke my soulmate was out there but probably married to some idiot just like I was.


Jackie


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

The thing about a soulmate is the connection. I know people who have it. It is real. I have not yet found it; but I do not deny it exists. And, I have not given up.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Jaclynne said:


> Way back when married to the ex, I used to joke my soulmate was out there but probably married to some idiot just like I was.
> 
> 
> Jackie


 I wasn't married to an idiot,,, she had it pretty much planned out. I wasn't aware, and she did always state I wasn't observant. She was correct.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Truthfully, I wasn't married to an idiot either, he was just juvenile, and a cheat, and a liar. But he apologized for all that years later when he finally begain growing up.

Jackie


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, I do.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think there is a person for everyone but not everyone finds them.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i don't think i believe in 'male human soulmates' anymore. female soulmates...absolutely and forever!! critter soulmates.....YES for infinity ~ML


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

thought i found mine.but some other guy found his also and now shes with him.
i doubt i have a soulmate anymore. id be happy with a companion or best friend anymore.
or atleast someone i could trust.
tom


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

celticfalcon said:


> thought i found mine.but some other guy found his also and now shes with him.
> i doubt i have a soulmate anymore. id be happy with a companion or best friend anymore.
> or atleast someone i could trust.
> tom


 
there's that word again....TRUST!!! :runforhills:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd like to believe he's out there - haven't met him yet. . . .


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I used to have hope in my soul, now its more like soap in my hole!

Do wicked people have soul mstes, or just us good guys? 

I would be happy meeting domeone not totally selfish


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I thought my ex was my soul mate....then he abruptly became a stranger........I thought we had a connection that nothing could break.....I was wrong.
Beginning are always good.
I use to tell my daughters that people tend.to.....at the start of a relationship just see each others good points....then they go through a time where they may focus on the negative points and if you can get through that then maybe ya have something true to build on.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Soul Mates

I believe the two become one, period.
I also believe that there is someone for everyone. It is designed that way.
And I really believe that humans have an appetite for the flesh, and destroy beautiful things that God intended.

So I would say yes, I do believe in "soulmates" insomuch that yes, there is someone designed JUST FOR US, out there!!

Relationships are like gardens. Tend to it daily, and it will produce an abundant crop.
Ignore it, and it will only produce weeds.
And sometimes, through no fault of your own, droughts, tornado's, wildfires, etc happen.
Them's the hardest.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

And sometimes you marry a lying ho! Lol

I always believed in the one person for everyone, until i woke up and realised my life is ove rd hald done, and she aint came yet.

Soul mates? Maybe. I definitely know hwppy couples, that seem made for each other.

Someone for everyone aint true, though. Sorry


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

NO, I do not.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe in vampires I know they exist so why not soul mates I think a soul mate is someone after like ten years a claim could be made. I ignore more in first two months than later on when I rember.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Not sure about soul mates, but for you and sjs sure hope it works out. The mental energy between the two of you must be incredible. Best wishes for a long together.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

It's one of those things that I'd LIKE to believe in, but not sure that I really do. 
I think it really takes each person putting the other's needs, wants, and desires ahead of their own. If only one person is committed to doing this...disaster. If both are, you have the makings of "soulmates".


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

No, I don't.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I believe that any relationship or marriage (as the case may be) takes WORK. Your in a NEW relationship. Love or lust in a new relationship tends to cloud the eyes. Give it time. I do believe in LOVE.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

No, not really!

I believe that in the passages of the time I've lived, there were a good many men that could have been my soul mate but I'm not certain for how long. People change, reality changes, etc.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Jaclynne said:


> I do know what its like to be so in tune with someone else I've heard their physical voice at exactly the time they got bad news even tho they were 300 miles away. That knowledge fairly freaked them out too.


"Stop doing that!" is what he would say. The connection factor is the hardest part to deal with. To be so in tune with a total a___e and not a nice guy. I always wanted to have a Notebook moment at the end of my life. You know, have a nice memory to hold on to. Like a first love sort of thing. Instead, I get to look back and know that the most in tune I have ever been with a human being was with an evil vampire. Ugh.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I do.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I believe in soulmates because I've met those couples.

I also know there is the counterfeit. I won't fall for that one again...I hope.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, I've known several women, and a few men that thought enough of their deceased spouses that they said they considered themselves still married years later.

I've known some that were so miserable that they remarried right away. I knew one fella that give away his wife's stuff to his girlfriend. His wife was in hospital at the time, awaiting death.

I've heard a family member talking about her reproductive cycle, she could remember when she quit cycling. Her husband died, and she never had another period. It could have been coincidence, could have been emotions.

There are numerous instances of spouses dieing within hours of each other. They couldn't exist without each other. I've known an instance where the little dog 
grieved itself to death too!

I can't sorta help but believe some couples "cleave together and become one" if not soulmates.....


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Nope,,,,but I believe in miracles...................


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Finding your soulmate could be considered a miracle, so you DO believe in them, huh? 

And thanks, now I have that song stuck in my head.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

mickm said:


> I used to have hope in my soul, now its more like soap in my hole!
> 
> Do wicked people have soul mstes, or just us good guys?
> 
> I would be happy meeting domeone not totally selfish


Yes wicked people have soul mates..sometimes we are bound togather forever.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

A girlfriend I made while in high school and I were talking about this topic tonight and we both decided that we married our soul mates. Even though we are divorced he is the one person I would have to say is my soul mate. He was every thing to me, he was my life breath and even though it has been 10 years I still haven't really gotten over the loss of him not being here. So yeah, I guess I do have to believe in soul mates, just mine is gone and I do not ever expect that someone will ever be able to really fill his place.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

cindilu said:


> A girlfriend I made while in high school and I were talking about this topic tonight and we both decided that we married our soul mates. Even though we are divorced he is the one person I would have to say is my soul mate. He was every thing to me, he was my life breath and even though it has been 10 years I still haven't really gotten over the loss of him not being here. So yeah, I guess I do have to believe in soul mates, just mine is gone and I do not ever expect that someone will ever be able to really fill his place.


Sorry cindi,,,
Your story reminds me again of the movie "Love Story", and never having to say you're sorry,, I always liked that.
I don't think I'll ever get that movie out of my mind. Its been years ago,, yet,, so real today.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I used to, but no longer.

A much more realistic explanation of the phenomena can be found in Carl Jung's anima/animus projection.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I believe because I live it.

And I typed a whole bunch of other stuff and it timed out on me....LOL


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Willow Girl, first of all, I am so happy for you! Don't know if I believe in soul mates. I do believe you can have more than one true love in your life.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

plowhand said:


> Well, I've known several women, and a few men that thought enough of their deceased spouses that they said they considered themselves still married years later.
> 
> I've known some that were so miserable that they remarried right away. I knew one fella that give away his wife's stuff to his girlfriend. His wife was in hospital at the time, awaiting death.
> 
> ...



When my husband passed away my cycles stopped abruptly. I remember thinking my children had not only lost a beloved father, they had to live with a menopausal mother. Probably TMI, but I think shock can have a profound effect on human cycles!


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Nope, don't believe in that, and a lot of the responses affirm such beliefs.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe for all the nay-sayers it's not so much that you dont believe as much as it's never happened to you?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Maybe for all the nay-sayers it's not so much that you dont believe as much as it's never happened to you?



Oh it happened it just didn't last.....I am grateful for the experience.....maybe what I don't believe in the the forever part.....


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Your in a NEW relationship. Love or lust in a new relationship tends to cloud the eyes. Give it time.


Something that occurred to me upon reading that is that maybe it makes a difference as to how you meet someone. If you meet at a bar, or on a dating site, or in another context where there is a possibility for a relationship, you're probably putting your best foot forward, so to speak, and trying to impress the other person, however unconsciously.

Of course, all that wears off after awhile, and the true colors show ... :hysterical:
But maybe things are different when you get to know someone without expecting to ever be in a relationship with them. A lot less pretense ... nothing to hide. Puts things on a different footing, for sure ...

At any rate, I like it.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Maybe for all the nay-sayers it's not so much that you dont believe as much as it's never happened to you?


I didn't until it happened to me.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

In a lodge at -40, a couple pulls up on snowmachines. They come in and help each other take off their gear. They have lunch and a drink, help each other gear up and ride away. 

If they aren't soulmates, they are at least best friends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

The way I see it is you can do some giving and taking and make a real fine match with almost anybody, and by actually trying a little, you'll find true love. On the other hand, you can lay on your keister eating chocolate chip cookies bemoaning "perfect love never comes my way" And it never will. You got to find love the same way today as 50 years ago, or a hundred years ago. Find somebody, and work at it. You can call it anything you want to. At some point in your life you have to be realistic. Love ain't gonna float down out of the sky on butterfly wings and kiss you on the cheek. Love is something that takes some work. Just is. Like a perfect tomato, it don't appear in the yard like a puffball. It takes quite a bit of work and attention.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This pretty much sums it up.....


With a soulmate partner you will be continually practicing &#8220;soul cultivation&#8221; and building yourselves through character development. With a soulmate partner you will not be able to hide in self limiting patterns and addictions, nor want to, because vulnerability will be more important than protection. This partner is about your well being and theirs. It is about the willingness and desire to evolve beyond your individual and mutual limitations for the duration of your relationship


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

And this....

Through the experience of different relationships and life experiences we reach a point in our lives where we finally want to be happy. We become deeply accepting of our self and our needs. We are ready give up drama and heartache and become willing to receive love through the joy of a harmonious relationship, because we know that we are lovable. Once we are there, it is natural that a harmonious soulmate partner will be drawn to us.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Fowler said:


> Maybe for all the nay-sayers it's not so much that you dont believe as much as it's never happened to you?


 
At least in my case, it's more complicated than that.

It's a long story though - I don't want to tell it, and no one wants to hear it


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

LOL. Funny stuff alright. What is that, from a "true love" motivational speaker or something? Whoever first said that might have gained some real insight had he or she actually tried working, raising kids, and so on, *living a real life*, then give some real life thoughts. Oh, well.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

NoClue said:


> At least in my case, it's more complicated than that.
> 
> It's a long story though - I don't want to tell it, and no one wants to hear it


We don't?


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll tell you like I told my cousin-aunt the other week, "https://www.facebook.com/georgette.frey Soulmates are horse pookey, there are many individuals that can be right for each other at different stages of their lives. Real strong, lasting relationships require work and commitment from both partners. Respect for each other and not carrying tales outside the relationship. If you've loved someone before, good it means you can love. If you don't hate them now, even better it means you aren't bitter."

I do wish you both the best of luck and this trying to get together with our schedules is nuts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not certain if soulmates exist..
But I'm glad a bunch of new planets have been discovered..perhaps there is hope after all for meeting mine..


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ive got soulmates all over the place . Some last minutes , other days and some seem that they will be about forever, even if not consistently. The notion is great , its the permanance people attach that seems to not work out.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I really used to believe in soul mates, don't now. I still believe there might something akin to soul-mates? Any relationship will take guts to make it a possibility, perserverance to make it through trying times, and the respect of one another to not let it fade into yesterdays dimension.

It can be easy, or it can be harder than ever imagined. Up to us to pick a worthwhile partner!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

yes, I believe in them and that there are many out there, to connect with for various times as someone else said. It just really really SUCKS when a connection ends badly. As y'all said it still takes work and conscious presence to make it flourish, it just doesnt' happen all kittehs and butterflies and glitter.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank God, I thought I was doing something wrong!! I'm looking for glitter and rainbows and PUPPIES. Whew, that's a relief!


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Silver ~ I think you can have the glitter...and rainbows... and puppies. It's the "forever" part where it gets dicey (at least, to me).


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

... it's funny ~ Soul-mates, that is. I look at my own parents as examples. My Dad was a hardcore provider. He climbed the corporate ladder. He was a coach at soccer games and a scout master. He saved money through a fine mix of investment vehicles.... but he was a jerk, constantly stressed out from his job doing all of this. He was, in many ways, a great and willing father. My parents were divorced after three decades.

My Mom's new husband has no interest in just about anything (least of all children... or grandchildren). But, for my Mom, she's happy. He never (ever) questions her, has no interest in much of what she does, but he keeps the grass cut and hits the laundry basket ~ so she's happy. Her kids are grown now, and her investment decisions are firmly in place, so those problems are far behind her. She seems happy enough, so no worries. 

Her children chafe at this new guy that simply seems along for the ride... but it's what makes her happy, so we keep it between ourselves and not with her. Soul mates? Dunno. They get along swimmingly tho...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Going Supernova too early with a soulmate is incredibly painful for everyone. Intensity is too great, everybody gets fried.

I think the secret to maintaining the connections are being able to fall back to medium chill and move through the different kinds of Love with them. Not just eros, but storge, philia and agape loves to meet each others needs at any given time to really be there for each other.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

well mine didnt end bad however it did end i rented out my cabin and am now zipping around on my boat next stop the keys then who knows


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Laura said:


> Going Supernova too early with a soulmate is incredibly painful for everyone. Intensity is too great, everybody gets fried.
> 
> I think the secret to maintaining the connections are being able to fall back to medium chill and move through the different kinds of Love with them. Not just eros, but storge, philia and agape loves to meet each others needs at any given time to really be there for each other.


 
Once people have an understanding of agape kind of love,,, the rest will follow. The problem mostly is,,, one will,,, the other ,, not so much.
Soulmates, such as it is,, will both want that , and give accordingly.
Hopefully, someday,, that will be something to look forward to.
I just thought of something. Those 4 differing types of love, are very simular in nature to the 4 differing levels of a relationship. Its a very rare occasion, when one can find another person where trust will allow them to get that that last level. Very rare indeed.
GH


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Marshloft said:


> Once people have an understanding of agape kind of love,,, the rest will follow. The problem mostly is,,, one will,,, the other ,, not so much.
> Soulmates, such as it is,, will both want that , and give accordingly.
> Hopefully, someday,, that will be something to look forward to.
> I just thought of something. Those 4 differing types of love, are very simular in nature to the 4 differing levels of a relationship. Its a very rare occasion, when one can find another person where trust will allow them to get that that last level. Very rare indeed.
> GH


 Very few people are willing to put in the time to find out if the other person is Real Deal Soulmate or a counterfeit. Instead they blow themselves up over their own insecurities. When it's the Real Deal, you trust that, and you trust yourself. You know it's a forever relationship so sometimes it's not going to be the way you want. Sometimes it may require lots of space. It's easier to fall back to medium chill and move through different kinds of love with someone. I don't believe both people need to be on the same level of love, trust or awareness to be soulmates. 

I'm not sure I know the 4 levels differing of relationship?


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Laura said:


> Very few people are willing to put in the time to find out if the other person is Real Deal Soulmate or a counterfeit. Instead they blow themselves up over their own insecurities. When it's the Real Deal, you trust that, and you trust yourself. You know it's a forever relationship so sometimes it's not going to be the way you want. Sometimes it may require lots of space. It's easier to fall back to medium chill and move through different kinds of love with someone. I don't believe both people need to be on the same level of love, trust or awareness to be soulmates.
> 
> *I'm not sure I know the 4 levels differing of relationship*?


 Not a great deal different really from the differing types of love.
Accept, its differing "degrees" of trust. And can be a woman or a male friend.
I'm sure you have differing degrees of trust with every person you have contact with.
The 4th level I remember the most, One that you completely trust with anything and everything, (thought and deed) in your life.
And each of you are to keep each other accountable.
I don't care who you are,,, we all have thoughts we shouldn't have, done or said something we regret.
Having a trust in someone, male or female tho share those things is sometimes (in my case) a once in a lifetime friend.
There's accountability on both party's.
Listening without being judgemental, sometimes offering guidence, sometimes,,, just listening, and keeping all things too him/herself and never using anything that was said, against the person doing the sharing.
Most of the time, this would be amoungst man to man,,, but I also think it should, or could be with a mate.
If indeed, they were married/living together, then I would consider that possibly "soulmates".
If a couple got married,, but could never get to that 4th level of a relationship,, then I think that somethings missing from one or both of the partners.
I learned this ions ago in a descipleship class,,, and I've forgotten more than I remember. But I'm sure anyone can figure out the other 3 degrees of a relationship by just taking the 4th, and a process of deduction.
GH


----------



## Clancy (Jan 5, 2013)

Might if I meet her.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Marsh ~ It's a very romantic ideal you've got about love. I long for something similar. I've had a number of friend girls over the years who've strove for similar only to be disappointed. They thought they were on the same page as their guy, but they weren't... From the bitter discussions I had with them, I remember alot of what you mentioned: They listened without being judgemental, they trusted... but in the end the relationship was severed. Still, it's something to be strived for!


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

If you have a strong faith in God how does that then affect one's believe in the soulmate idea? I'll just throw that out there.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

That's enough gibberish from me.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Warwalk said:


> @Marsh ~ It's a very romantic ideal you've got about love. I long for something similar. I've had a number of friend girls over the years who've strove for similar only to be disappointed. They thought they were on the same page as their guy, but they weren't... From the bitter discussions I had with them, I remember alot of what you mentioned: They listened without being judgemental, they trusted... but in the end the relationship was severed. Still, it's something to be strived for!





bstuart29 said:


> If you have a strong faith in God how does that then affect one's believe in the soulmate idea? I'll just throw that out there.


 I can answer you both.
I wsn't attempting to be romantic.
What I understood to be the 4th level of a relationship was really Gods idea of a perfectly orchestrated relationship with His blessings.
But,, if the man can't find that trust with the wife,, doesn't mean he doesn't need to have a nonjudgemental release.
For whatever reason,,, maybe by design,,, women can share there utmost feelings to othr women more freely. Men,,, not so much,, we have to be macho and all that. Its been taught since childhood.
I wasn't taught anything except to duck at my adopted mothers left hook, weilding the heel of her shoe. So I had to learn on my own.

"bstuart" Good question. Those who don't necessarily believe that God exists, or include Him in part,,, who are we to say that God doesn't allow others to find their soulmate for His purpose?
Never forget,,, God either _*causes*_ things to happen,,, or_ *allow*_ things to happen, and for His purpose.


----------



## awhobert7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes there are!!! We where together 29 years, learned from each other, listened to each other. Only had two fights in that time, about family. We agreed we are married to each other not our families. Raised our Kids (5), built our homestead. I lost her last year. I miss her every day. But I know I have to live on, finish raising the last two kids, and try to do the things we planed. It's not easy it's something you have to want, and work for.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

My condolences on your loss, A.W.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

It seems like many who have found "soulmates" or their "true love" have done so before and before that and before that...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

bstuart29 said:


> If you have a strong faith in God how does that then affect one's believe in the soulmate idea? I'll just throw that out there.


Walking in Faith should lead you to knowledge of WHO God is, then to knowledge of God. He doesn't live in our little boxes.

DD's special area of study is the Science of God. God Time is Circular. All things exist always at the same time on all dimensions, and there is no end. Her theories are sound, but she needs quantum mechanics to prove them. Her math teacher says he will have her through physics by time she graduates high school. He and her science teacher are fully behind her after being stunned by her theories and knowledge.

There are many definitions of "soulmate," some believing we create them with our own relationship skills. Others believe in, The One, while others believe believe in many soulmates. Pentacostal Christians have their "familiar spirit" which are labeled *bad.* I think it has some merit and is useful thought for identifying the counterfeits. 

But in God's Time, the Circle will come around again bringing those individuals we've loved forever. Everyone has Free Will Choice on how to deal. Deny, embrace, try to control, Heal with Love or inflict more scars. Blow it up, walk away, or exercise freely the Fruits and Gifts from our Maker.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Marshloft said:


> I can answer you both.
> I wsn't attempting to be romantic.
> What I understood to be the 4th level of a relationship was really Gods idea of a perfectly orchestrated relationship with His blessings.
> But,, if the man can't find that trust with the wife,, doesn't mean he doesn't need to have a nonjudgemental release.
> ...


After reading the thread it came to me so I thought I'd throw the question out there. You made some some good points here, I personally I think sometimes God does bring to us the person we are meant to be with while other times he expects us to put work into and find that person. Ya hear some christians say they are waiting(usually women) for God to bring them the right guy but I don't think God always expects us to just wait around. I think sometimes the right one does come along but we don't reconize it at the time or too stubborn to see it. The sad part is sometimes we screw up that chance and it be to late when we do see it was them.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

And sometimes instead of waiting for who God has for us, we get taken by the Coyote.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Fowler said:


> And this....
> 
> Through the experience of different relationships and life experiences we reach a point in our lives where we finally want to be happy. We become deeply accepting of our self and our needs. We are ready give up drama and heartache and become willing to receive love through the joy of a harmonious relationship, because we know that we are lovable. Once we are there, it is natural that a harmonious soulmate partner will be drawn to us.


Thanks for sharing these words, Fowler. Sometimes, we find words that describe us perfectly!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

whodunit said:


> It seems like many who have found "soulmates" or their "true love" have done so before and before that and before that...


It's true that I have loved many men ... but never like this! :bouncy:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

People come into our lives to teach us lessons. It's up to us to learn and grow from them. I now see whom I thought was my soulmate in the past was actually my teacher. This person taught me how to open up to my true self. It's amazing how much denial I had within. The saying "I'm fine everyone else is nuts"...well I checked my premise and guess what? If you lie to yourself long enough that you dont have issues, you will believe yourself.

Once I gave myself an honest accessment, I found that these things were keeping me from fully understanding who I am along with not opening up to another human the real me. Once I understood a whole new Fowler emerged. And I can now have a soulmate relationship. I have learned the tools needed to be compassionate, understanding, honest communicative, vulnerable, open-minded, and let it be okay that someone is not perfect. Little and big stuff does not effect me like it use to. I've learned it's okay to not always be in control. I've learned to be patient, and too not see the flaws in men....but see to them as humans and blessed oppertunities to work as a team together and grow as a couple. Most of all I learned to forgive and cherish this short life on earth. I dont waste time being upset over things I cannot control, or looking for the "perfect man" there is no such thing, for men too. But once you "cleanse" (for lack of a better word) yourself the perfect man/women will find you. Your heart just has to be open to see it. See past their limitations, see past their physical strentghs, finances, etc. See the person in front of you. Do they communicate openly and honestly? Do they treat you as a queen (King)? Do they show you love and compassion? These are the things that are important to me now that I've gotten beyond just the physical presense. I dont even care if you know how to hunt, garden, cann, build, etc.....It's how you treat me is what matters.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fowler said:


> ...It's how you treat me is what matters.


I wish I had as many arms as Shiva. That way I could give 6 thumbs up!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, but people are complicated......

We all seem to think that what we want, is it what someone else wants. 

It would make sense that folks would want to be treated good, but some see that as,a sign of weakness. Some think they want a good person, but become bored with it, eventually.

We are all a compilation of our past , and this is ongoing. 

If, there is a soul mate for everyone, i have not met mine. Havent met a sasquatch, space alien or very many reasonable people, either. Not gonna say they dont exist, but......


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

and understand it fully.....this will come naturally if you open up yourself.



Fowler said:


> This pretty much sums it up.....
> 
> 
> With a soulmate partner you will be continually practicing &#8220;soul cultivation&#8221; and building yourselves through character development. With a soulmate partner you will not be able to hide in self limiting patterns and addictions, nor want to, because vulnerability will be more important than protection. This partner is about your well being and theirs. It is about the willingness and desire to evolve beyond your individual and mutual limitations for the duration of your relationship


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I donât believe in âsoul mates,â even though I did find a man who could certainly be characterized as such a one. Like zong, I think you can have a good â or hopefully magnificent â relationship with a number of people. It depends only on how much youâre prepared to compromise. But some fits are just so much better than others. Some people simply make sense to you, and others donât. I look for the ones who make sense to me.

My ex-husband is a wonderful guy. We still get on like a house on fire. But in 15 years of marriage, he never really made sense to me, or I to him. We were ill at ease with each other for all that time. I later learned that he was constantly concerned about who was âin charge.â I never thought about it because it wasnât important to me. I figured we were just each doing what had to be done. And I feel bad we wasted so much of each otherâs time. 

My late husband, on the other hand, got me completely. I remember watching him do things, and I would think to myself, âGee. Thatâs exactly how I would tackle that task.â We werenât in a power struggle. We complimented each otherâs strengths and weaknesses; praised those strengths and didnât criticize each other for those weaknesses. So being together was easy. We shared similar intellect, core values, energy levels, like-minded sense of humor and too many other things to list. I hear people say all the time that relationships take work, and thatâs true. But itâs also true that the good ones are easy to be in.

I kind of liken it to picking a gun. Some men are utterly comfortable with a .357 Magnum, never flinch from firing it. Others are never quite at their ease with firing one and secretly wish for a smaller caliber weapon, even if they own a .357. Neither choice is right or wrong. Itâs just what feels right in your hand. So to speak. Go with what fits.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

mickm said:


> Oh, but people are complicated......
> 
> We all seem to think that what we want, is it what someone else wants.
> 
> ...


MM--I understand what you are saying and completely relate to it. After being hurt so badly by someone we trust, it's nearly impossible to think that there really are kind people out there who would welcome an opportunity to develop a good relationship with someone else. I believe those people are out there, maybe closer than we think or maybe we have to search a while. Or just maybe they will fall right into our lives without even trying.

Hang in there.......you'll find her or she will find you.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Raeven said:


> I donât believe in âsoul mates,â even though I did find a man who could certainly be characterized as such a one. Like zong, I think you can have a good â or hopefully magnificent â relationship with a number of people. It depends only on how much youâre prepared to compromise. But some fits are just so much better than others. Some people simply make sense to you, and others donât. I look for the ones who make sense to me.
> 
> ...


This is pretty similar to what I think on the subject.

As I mentioned ealier in the thread, I used to believe in soul mates, but have since changed my way of thinking. That change was painful and has left scars, but ultimately, I choose to believe anyway, has made me a stronger and better person.

I've been married twice now. My first marriage, like yours, was always uncomfortable, even in the best of times. I did my best to make it work though, because I had taken vows, and I made it last for 11 years, by which time, I simply had nothing left to give. There were a lot of obvious reasons why that marriage failed, but at the time, in the final analysis, I believed it failed because she was not my soul mate, and knowing so, I married her anyway, and thus doomed us to failure.

Very soon afterwards I met a met a woman I believed to be my soul mate. Truthfully, if I still believed in soul mates, I would still believe she was my soul mate. She was my best friend and I loved her with the whole of my being. She also believed I was her soul mate, but, life put her in a bad situation, and in an act I liken to spiritual murder, she sacrificed me. Spiritually, I died, but after a while, and even though I wasn't completely happy about it at the time, I was spiritually reborn, but in no way unscathed.

As I set about building a new life, love, especially romantic love, posed a special problem for me. I still nominally believed in the idea of soul mates, but I was most definitely not looking for one. After my recent experiences, I was confident in my ability to love someone, and I even wanted to love someone, and I wanted to be loved. So, I gathered up my soul and faced the world with this idea: That we, in this life, are only approximately equivalent to our souls, and ultimately our souls belonged to God (in whatever form you identify with), and that our purpose in this life was not to seek eternal union for our souls, but to love someone as completely as possible, and through living that love, a soul union would emerge. In simpler terms, rather than look for a soul mate, we should find a life-mate, and live a life worthy of our souls.

I had started dating a woman that I liked to be around, and I decided to love her. We married and had kids, and I actively applied myself to loving her. It started out well, but after the birth of our first child, it started to go wrong and become increasingly uncomfortable. I resolved to love her more, but it continued to go wrong and become increasingly uncomfortable. I felt systematically and categorically rejected, but the answer, I believed, was to love her even more. I felt as if she hated me, and ultimately that she hated me most because I was determined to love her. By the time she announced that she was leaving me, I felt completely empty - spent - like too little cream cheese on too much bagel.

I really don't know what I believe anymore. A few years ago someone on another subforum here pointed me to the works of Carl Jung, and in particular to his concept of 'anima/animus projection' which I found to be a simpler and more concise explanation of my experiences than the ideal of the 'soul mate', and I was able to finally, peacefully, put that notion to rest. But I also know that just my loving someone is not enough to ensure a happy relationship.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Theory of a dead man has a song about "love" that i tend to believe is more true then not.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

hope so . it is part of the dream


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

A man approached me from online looking to start a friendship. The individual and I have a lot in common. The problem is that it is too soon. I can't even handle a growing online friendship. 

I'm in a comfortable casual relationship offline right now that works. I know he would never hurt me. He cares for me as a person. He is a good man. I'm sticking with that.

Fowler & Foaly, I do agree with what you have to say but I am not there yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

OK, I'll wait til 1:00 then. But that's it!


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> A man approached me from online looking to start a friendship. The individual and I have a lot in common. The problem is that it is too soon. I can't even handle a growing online friendship.
> 
> I'm in a comfortable casual relationship offline right now that works. I know he would never hurt me. He cares for me as a person. He is a good man. I'm sticking with that.
> 
> Fowler & Foaly, I do agree with what you have to say but I am not there yet.


You're such a sweet soul! I'm glad you have found someone who is kind to you. 

Don't be in any hurry. You've been through a lot. It's all about you going at your pace in the healing process.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I like that line from_ Jurassic Park...

Dr. Alan Grant_: You were married? 
_Dr. Ian Malcolm_: Occasionally. Yeah, I'm always on the lookout for a future ex-Mrs. Malcolm.

I think a lot of people are out looking for the next "future ex".

But not me, I have been on hiatus for a while now (mostly) and will be for the foreseeable future! 

Not sure what percentage exactly it is that I have spent my adult life married vs. single, but feels about 50/50, so, I am pretty good at being single. I like it, but there are those times when I would like someone to do things for. I get to feeling selfish about spending all my time with just myself, but then I think, hey! I am worth it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

I know what you mean, JL. When I consider the possibilities I think about fishing. It's like spinning a tender young soul across a bed of spawning demons.
When the master fisherman reels you back in, there won't be nothing left but a stump of a soul.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, I may not know what a soulmate is, but I know what it is not.










And this, is not a soulmate. Maybe a soul stealer??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think I dated her, but we broke up cause she liked O sax lol


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

JohnnyLee said:


> Yep, I may not know what a soulmate is, but I know what it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SoulSuckers! Don't confuse them with SoulMates!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

mickm said:


> Oh, but people are complicated......


People are not all that complicated...but they sure do complicate things. Most of the time unnecessarily.

Me...I believe in everything, want everything, don't know why I wouldn't deserve it, expect I can have it...and generally do. Just like everyone else should practice, in my opinion.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> Me...I believe in everything, want everything, don't know why I wouldn't deserve it, expect I can have it...and generally do. Just like everyone else should practice, in my opinion.


Thanks, WhyNot, for giving me my new motto. Fabulous!!!! :clap:


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> People are not all that complicated...but they sure do complicate things. Most of the time unnecessarily.
> 
> Me...I believe in everything, want everything, don't know why I wouldn't deserve it, expect I can have it...and generally do. Just like everyone else should practice, in my opinion.


 I sometimes wish I could think as you do, I really do, but if I did,, I wouldn't be me.
Gonna stick my neck out here.
Several years ago, I heard a song, 
Titled:" Nothing comes to me, that first comes thru Jesus Love"
It kinda stuck in my brain. There are things I wished I had, and feel I should have it because I've worked for it.
But,, at the same time, I'm not 100% sure I deserve it.
And most things I do have in life, I know for a fact, I didn't deserve it.
Is that weird or what?
GH


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Marshloft said:


> Titled:" Nothing comes to me, that first comes thru Jesus Love"
> 
> But,, at the same time, I'm not 100% sure I deserve it.


We all do what we can do and that is about it. Certainly you do not actually wish to do like me, as you said then you would not be you. Although it seems to me you are a not exactly happy, or I should say...when I read a lot of your posts you don't SEEM exactly happy. 

But your quote here I find disturbing and it reminds me of a crazy church I went to once to get my neighbor to stop badgering me about it.

I sat in that church listening to that minister as long as I could until I could taste the bile rising up. It was so negative I started getting a headache and wondering just how many poor souls he was brainwashing into thinking they are worthless and would always be worthless in the eyes of God.

This is not the sort of thing I grew up with or anywhere close to it. This is also the reason I am non-religious. TOO many people complicate it and twist it to their own agenda. It hurts people.

I feel bad that you have been taught through that song that you will never get anything from Jesus and it seems to be important enough for you to take stock in being undeserving.

Should everyone be and think like me? No, I don't think so...there is no one else like me  Just as there is no one else like you..but I do think people should open themselves up to all there is to be had in life...all of the good and healthy and LET themselves have it. Because it is just there...waitin on ya.

Perhaps I make my life sound all wonderful sometimes...it may even seem sometimes like I look through rose tinted glasses at it. But I, as well as anyone who actually knows me, can tell you...I've lived through several horrors.

But I CHOOSE to concentrate on the good. Where there is a will there IS a way...and His way will be done through him and cast upon me, I who am created in His image...I shall shine my countenance, that is His, upon this life that He made for me and through His Grace I shall love it for Him and appreciate it for Him. For that is what He made Me for.

I'm like a friggin mustard seed perched upon a stone by the raging sea, my friend.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> and* His way will be done through him and cast upon me, I who am created in His image...I shall shine my countenance, that is His, upon this life that He made for me and through His Grace I shall love it for Him and appreciate it for Him. For that is what He made Me for.*
> 
> I'm like a friggin mustard seed perched upon a stone by the raging sea, my friend.


 Interesting,
God bless you.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> It's amazing how much denial I had within. The saying "I'm fine everyone else is nuts"...well I checked my premise and guess what? If you lie to yourself long enough that you dont have issues, you will believe yourself.


When my last marriage fell apart, I blamed myself. I remember telling my best friend that clearly I was screwed up ... remember the old saying, "_You_ are the common denominator in all your failed relationships"?

He said that maybe the problem was that I kept getting involved with men who didn't share my lifestyle. 

Hmm.

I guess time will tell, eh?


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

I don't believe in soul mates. The idea that there is only one person for every single person in the world is ridiculous to me. I mean, if there is only ONE person, how can there be any guarantee they aren't in a different country?

I believe in love and commitment. Honesty and loyalty. I grew up watching my parents fight, fight, fight. They separated once. They aren't soul mates. They aren't even "good" for each other. But, they have a love between them that goes deeper than anything I can wrap my head around. I wouldn't have stayed if I were either of them, but some how they keep it working. I used to think it was because my sisters and I were little, but now we're all grown adults. 

I go through phases of thinking "gosh, why don't they just split." Then I realize they have fought too hard, too long to just give up. THAT is commitment. THAT is loyalty. Do I want that kind of relationship? Nope. I just told my boyfriend of three years that I was never going to move. This farm is my home and I ain't leaving. I told him this fully expecting him to get up and leave. Well, much to my surprise, he didn't. He said, I will make it my goal to move my life to you, since this is where you shine. 

Whoa. Didn't expect that. I expected... it to just die like everything else, and I was already bracing myself. I think this one is a keeper. He showed me the type of commitment and loyalty I always thought was only true in books and movies...

Ugh... Got off track... sorry... 

Believe in your love Willow_girl. You are the only one that will, and I think BELIEVING in it is the first step to keeping it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with your friend Willow. Nonna mine shared my lifestyle or knew anything about it


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, I do believe in a soulmate. I have met him....


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> When my last marriage fell apart, I blamed myself. I remember telling my best friend that clearly I was screwed up ... remember the old saying, "_You_ are the common denominator in all your failed relationships"?
> 
> He said that maybe the problem was that I kept getting involved with men who didn't share my lifestyle.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure a mate has to share the exact lifestyle and to the degree you do but it really needs to be something they are halfway interested in. We can be to picky some times which I think Bill is but then we do need to have some similar interests. If our mates aren't somewhat interested in homesteading/farming to some degree like some of us are then it's going to make the relationship very much harder.n't think we will enjoy doing the homesteading lifestyle s much if our mate isn't enjoying it with us.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I believe in love....

[youtube]-xbqe_GajtQ[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fowler, I believe in you. Oh, wait. No I don't. You are a clutz!!! :nana:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

But I'm a cute clutz....and I got some sweet falling down skills....LOL


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I believe in soulmates. Why? Because I held the hand of my soulmate as he died of cancer a year ago.

Is there more than one per customer? Lord, I sure hope so. I'm old but not anywhere near THAT old! There should be at least one more out there who thinks Libertarian, worries about the gummint but loves the Country, wants to be or is already off the grid, and loves old motorcycles. Right? (Listening to the echo.......*right*?)

We'll see. Ask again next year...

Barb, baking snickerdoodles.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

May I post? I hope I'm not out of place.

I was 'in love' and 'had soul mates' a million times but this one... this one is different. There is something I cannot describe that bonds us. A mutual respect? Soul mates? It wasn't love at first sight [for me. not my poor husband who chased me] but then when we started to bond and started to fall in love, there was something. We as SUCH different people - completely different other than a few key aspects which keep us together - that I wouldn't have really even considered him a suitable mate before he randomly became my perfect one.

This one is real. This one is until one of us dies. We've been through things and the way we were when we're through things together is what lets me know it's really going to last. I have forgiven and been forgiven. But there's...something... there. Something deep. Something strong. Something permanent. 

I once read it takes some weird thousands of years for two atoms that have touched in a body to re-disperse in the world and have some touch again. So sometimes my husband and I touch each other all over [not like that!] so we can have our molecules meet again sooner so we're never too long apart after we die. Yep. Creepy. But creepy together, so that's what counts.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to believe in soul mates....but I don't anymore....I do believe that people come into our lives for a season....and when that time is over, they leave....and they can leave in many different ways...sometimes they leave and you are glad they are gone...and sometimes they leave and rip your heart out in the process...and sometimes they don't want to leave, but they have to....life goes on...no matter what happens to our hearts...we eventually heal and go on...it just takes some of us longer to heal than others....but when we do heal....and we are ready....somehow this new person comes into our lives and life is good again....


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I'm not sure a mate has to share the exact lifestyle and to the degree you do but it really needs to be something they are halfway interested in. We can be to picky some times which I think Bill is but then we do need to have some similar interests. If our mates aren't somewhat interested in homesteading/farming to some degree like some of us are then it's going to make the relationship very much harder.n't think we will enjoy doing the homesteading lifestyle s much if our mate isn't enjoying it with us.


I wish I could "like" this twice!

IMO, it's not only sharing homesteading interests and activities, but _values _... 

I suspect as homesteaders, our priorities are a bit different than most people's.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Definitely values. My husband and I couldn't be two more different people when it comes to hobbies, personality, interests and even friends. What we have is the same core set of values. Certain ways you don't/do treat people. How you act in public. Whether or not dinner is supposed to be at the table or in front of the TV [correct answer is at the table]. When someone comes to you for help, what your responses are. Whether or not both of us enjoy taking apart an engine or going to the movies or drinking together doesn't seem to matter nearly as much as "Can I handle the way this person treats people?" I can find someone to play cards with. I can find someone to dirtbike with. What I couldn't find was someone honest and caring I could spend the rest of my life with who I knew would always be there for me even in the hardest times where -I- wasn't all healthy and someone I could do the same for where we'd have a mutual trust and respect of each other as whole people. Movies are bottom of the barrel, really.

Whenever someone raves about a new partner having the same interests as them and how great he is, I think to myself, "Yeah, but are they nice?" [Of course if you're a mean ol' coot, you might wanna find another mean ol' coot who shares your opinions of hooligans these days]


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

'Cause even us MEAN old coots git lonely!!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Good points, Apron, but I was thinking more along the lines of how homesteaders prioritize things differently than "normal" people. Like, to me it seems perfectly sensible to have a clothesline strung up across the living room in front of the woodstove so I can hang up damp towels to dry. 

My STBX-husband would be horrified by the way I'm living now, but it suits me just fine. Better than living in _his _world did ... 

Doesn't mean either way is right or wrong; just different strokes, etc.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

willow_girl said:


> Good points, Apron, but I was thinking more along the lines of how homesteaders prioritize things differently than "normal" people. Like, to me it seems perfectly sensible to have a clothesline strung up across the living room in front of the woodstove so I can hang up damp towels to dry.
> 
> My STBX-husband would be horrified by the way I'm living now, but it suits me just fine. Better than living in _his _world did ...
> 
> Doesn't mean either way is right or wrong; just different strokes, etc.


What do you mean? You're saving money keeping your clothesline in the house in front of the woodstove! How else would you dry clothes when it's raining? Do people know how much dryers COST? Who would see that and be horrified?



.....oooooooohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

LOL ... we did break down and buy an electric dryer recently ... but mostly because DBF piped the exhaust into the living room, so it serves as a supplemental heat source in the mornings until the fire gets going good. I wash my barn clothes at night and throw them into the dryer as soon as I get up. 

Ha, DBF and I were discussing this subject (homesteading values) earlier, and concluded that for us, a scintillating episode involves him reading aloud from "The Propagation of Hardy Perennials" while I wash the dishes ...:hysterical:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

notbutanapron said:


> I once read it takes some weird thousands of years for two atoms that have touched in a body to re-disperse in the world and have some touch again. So sometimes my husband and I touch each other all over [not like that!] so we can have our molecules meet again sooner so we're never too long apart after we die. Yep. Creepy. But creepy together, so that's what counts.


This is so cool! and I understand what you mean  carry on


----------

